# fehler beim übernehmen von applets



## raffi (29. Mai 2004)

ich habe ide 3.6 installiert, jetz laufen allerdings all meine alten applets nicht mehr! 
es gibt eine Fehermeldung das keine main methode gefunden wird. 
muss ich die applets ergendwie speziell importieren?


----------



## Beni (29. Mai 2004)

Ein Applet benötigt keine Main-Methode... da ist eher was an ide falsch.

Ich kenne NetBeans nicht, aber es gibt doch sicher irgendwo ein Button "run as applet" oder irgendwelche Projekteigenschaften die man setzen muss..


----------



## raffi (29. Mai 2004)

ja eben das ist genau meine frage: wie mache ich das im netbeans?


----------



## raffi (29. Mai 2004)

hat sich erledigt, habs heraugefunden. man muss bei properties: executor auf applet execution umstellen


----------

